# Verizon 4G down yet again...3rd time this month



## TerrierB (Oct 26, 2011)

In Nassau County, Long Island, NY and 4G service is down. There have been reports of outages nationwide.
Not sure what's going on with Verizon's 4G service but it's been a little flaky this month....


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I have no data in Philadelphia. It just stopped working 3 hours ago. No 4g 3g or 1x. Only voice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Here too...thought maybe something strange was going on with the nexus so I put the sim in my TB and status says evdo rev a instead of ehrpd...

Sent from my CyanogenBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrierB (Oct 26, 2011)

That's why I posted this here...since I have the new Nexus and people are probably scratching there heads wondering if it's the phone...


----------



## Wishbone (Dec 21, 2011)

Friggen verizon. In and out on me here in MA


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

All data out in Atlanta


----------



## Scincidae (Dec 28, 2011)

I travel a lot around Eastern Pennsylvania and I've been having on and off data all week from Philadelphia to Scranton.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Rocking the 3G myself since noonish in Nashville.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got lte and 3g but im in chicago


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Down in detroit

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

3g and 44g have been weak and dropping all week for me :







Cleveland

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

juicy said:


> 3g and 44g have been weak and dropping all week for me : Cleveland
> 
> sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


No 4g and intermittent 3g is DC 
Galaxy Nexus 
twitter = @jtgr6


----------



## duyna (Oct 4, 2011)

I have full 4g service here in boston, ma no outage as of yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got my Galaxy Nexus in the mail today lol, couldn't activate so I called verizon and told 4g is down til 12 tonight







Damn really wanted to check out my galaxy nexus...


----------



## droidaholic (Jul 25, 2011)

4G was briefly out but is now back here in Columbus, OH.


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

It was out here in Phoenix for a couple hours, but working now...

Edit: Spoke too soon! Out again in Phoenix as of 4:15 PM 12/28


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

LTE is down here in NYC. Damn it. I factory reset thinking something was wrong with my phone! >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

JWellington said:


> LTE is down here in NYC. Damn it. I factory reset thinking something was wrong with my phone! >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I did the same thing...


----------



## neurod (Aug 24, 2011)

JWellington said:


> LTE is down here in NYC. Damn it. I factory reset thinking something was wrong with my phone! >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol I'm in the same boat. down in metro detroit, reflashed rom and radios. first thing i thought was that big V was mad at me for using the wireless tether app!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

According to another user, VZW is in the process of adding/updating towers to compensate for increase in 4G users.

Expect outages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I lucked out....I have even better signal on 4G at work than usual....usually 2 bars, now i have 3 bars of 4G.

3G on the other hand will not connect.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Data has been flaky for me here in South Atlanta. 4G won't connect where it usually would and my 3G connection will randomly cut out.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

Remember 4g is still new it has bugs just like any thing new. Im sure 3g had the same issues when it started. Now in a few years it shouldnt do this.


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

4g is down for me most the day.. and even 3g is spotty in areas that I always have a decent connection. 4g will pop up for 10 minutes here or there, then go back down for another hour or 2..

Location: San Fernando Valley, CA (near Los Angeles).


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> Remember 4g is still new it has bugs just like any thing new. Im sure 3g had the same issues when it started. Now in a few years it shouldnt do this.


Will have to respectfully disagree as I have had a 4G device since March and never had issues until recently. Honestly I think it's because verizon put a huge push on moving people to 4G phones but never anticipated this many users and the towers cant handle it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

SoCal, 4G out all day, 3G as well until 1-ish.

Oops, 3G out again, can't get this to post for five minutes...then back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Redflea said:


> SoCal, 4G out all day, 3G as well until 1-ish.
> 
> Oops, 3G out again, can't get this to post for five minutes...then back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Out here too (So Cal)... on wifi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

I've just loaded AXI0m 2.1 from stock today and I thought I had done something horribly wrong; instead of the Verizon logo on the lock screen and the notifications pull down it just said "Roaming Indicator Off" and only had 1 bar on 3G. Hope that this was just a bizarre coincidence and it gets resolved once they bring LTE back up.









Oh, and if this is the case: Tampa FL, no LTE.


----------



## marshallladd (Dec 28, 2011)

Still no 4G here in Racine, WI. For a while there we had no 3G. At least that's back I guess. But it is slooooooooowwwwwwwwww.


----------



## duyna (Oct 4, 2011)

duyna said:


> I have full 4g service here in boston, ma no outage as of yet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I spoke too soon... at least I still have 3g... I only got this phone last week and have not used the 4g on this much


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

3g only in seattle. And even that is in and out


----------



## Bblanski (Aug 12, 2011)

Lost data completely now have 3g in Mpls..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

melophat said:


> 4g is down for me most the day.. and even 3g is spotty in areas that I always have a decent connection. 4g will pop up for 10 minutes here or there, then go back down for another hour or 2..
> 
> Location: San Fernando Valley, CA (near Los Angeles).


Ditto. Los Angeles, California

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Brian said:


> Will have to respectfully disagree as I have had a 4G device since March and never had issues until recently. Honestly I think it's because verizon put a huge push on moving people to 4G phones but never anticipated this many users and the towers cant handle it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's a negative. LTE towers can handle more users per cell then EVDO, and most LTE towers are built on existing EVDO towers, there is no real capacity issue. Over capacity does not cause major outages. It causes data drops and denial of service.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Also remember vzw 4g for phones wasn't supposed to happen till next year. But thanks to tmo att and sprint naming there 3g speeds 4g vzw moved up the date. So really we are nothing but a bunch of beta testers till send Gen hardware is out. maybe apple saw this and that's the reason no iPhone lte

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

No 4G or 3G here in San Diego. Been out all day for me. Its a WiFi or nothing day...

Sent from my GNex...

edit: Decided to call VZW to see when 4G may be back up, and they rep said they just heard it will be back up by 11:00pm here. I guess I will wait and see!!


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

4g was down for a couple hours in houston but it just came back up a couple minutes ago


----------



## player4lifeov (Jun 25, 2011)

No 4g in Torrance CA


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Strangely, 2 of our 3 galaxy nexus devices got 4g back. The ones with 4g are running stock and fabolous rom. The one with 3g or nothing is running rootboat v5. I've tried flashing different radios and it hasn't made any difference.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

my g-nex has lost all data services til about 6pm az time...


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

LTE came back here for about an hour, then the GN dropped back to EvDo, after a reboot it connects to LTE for a few seconds, and back to EvDo again. Swapped the SIM back to the thunderbolt and it just goes straight to 1x, then drops.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Still out in Vancouver, WA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

sweetbaboo said:


> Strangely, 2 of our 3 galaxy nexus devices got 4g back. The ones with 4g are running stock and fabolous rom. The one with 3g or nothing is running rootboat v5. I've tried flashing different radios and it hasn't made any difference.


I have rootzboat v5 on mine and still on rev.a. cm7 on the bolt was too. I stuck the sim card back in the gnex now that I know its yet another outage and hopefully everything will be back to normal tomorrow at least til the next outage lol

Funny thing is I was seeing the fine print on a Verizon gnex commercial saying 'coverage not available in all areas' and couldn't help but think 'or anywhere for that matter because we have outages every week!'









Sent from my RootzBoat-powered Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

so this may or may not be helpful. I just factory locked and unrooted my phone so I can go and exchange it tomorrow for one without the banding in the screen and when It rebooted I had 4G and full bars. Maybe if you want to try this out it may be a quick fix for someone. It takes 20 minutes to unroot and root so... maybe try it? Just my .2


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

I just called and asked for a credit as this is a major issue for me. The guy offered me $2.00.... the cost for the 2 days I have been affected. I laughed and told him that was an insult.

We settled on $30 for one month of data.

I urge you to call and don't take no for an answer. The fact that Verizon doesn't even have the consideration to send a text out tonley people know that the data is down and hey....you won't be getting that important business email or good luck with getting directions etc is just BS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

4g finally back in huntington beach,ca

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NvrEnough (Oct 15, 2011)

Just got my 4g back finally. Was down all day with 3 g kicking in and out.

The one day I needed my GPS I was screwed.

Back up in the bay area. For now that is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

4g back modesto cali


----------



## solid009 (Dec 29, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> 4g back modesto cali


modesto? turlock here


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Not that 5 pages of exactly the same phrase doesn't sum it up but I'll bite.....LTE down in AZ also.....


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

back on in north hollywood, ca. but it only stays active for about 10 minutes then shuts off, then randomly turns on again for another couple of minutes.


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> 4g back modesto cali


Its working all the way up to northern Sac as well...at least for the moment. Who knows if itll be good tomorrow


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

Call and demand a credit. Don't take no for an answer.


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> Call and demand a credit. Don't take no for an answer.


It seems like people were only getting $1 per day it was out. Even if you get the whole month free its not worth the amount of time you have to spend talking with customer service


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

huffers said:


> It seems like people were only getting $1 per day it was out. Even if you get the whole month free its not worth the amount of time you have to spend talking with customer service


I got 28.00 credited. I was on the phone for less than 10 minutes. Not that big of a deal. It was worth it to me.

Your mileage nay vary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogflint (Nov 9, 2011)

Got my Nexus yesterday around 4pm set and still trying to activate it-.-. i called verizon a couple of times and they just tell me the activation server is down


----------

